# Bon, j’ai un Powerbook 1400CS/166 et maintenant? On s’organise!



## Big Ben (7 Janvier 2020)

Un petit sujet pour éclairer les amateurs de vintage, je vous propose de suivre le cas de la restauration et de l’utilisation d’un Powerbook 1400CS.

L’objectif est de donner des billes à ceux qui se lancent dans une collection où qui veulent se perfectionner dans la maintenance de leur parc existant. Mais pas forcément avec cette machine, ça donnera des pistes et un exemple.

Un peu de contexte pour commencer, j’ai amassé pas mal de matériel, de plus ou moins bonnes affaires et des coups de cœur mais forcé de constater que ça prends du temps de l’argent et de la place.

Du coup j’ai mis la priorité sur la réparation de mon matériel favori avant d’embrayer sur la réparation du matériel plus simple ou que je consent à céder. Mais un problème subsiste, je perds toujours du temps avec le matériel pré-G3, pas la disquette sous la main, il me manque une image disque, ou une notice.

Premier problème: je n’ai pas mis en place de serveur de partage de fichier AppleTalk, ni de disque externe avec une collection d’utilitaires 
Deuxième problème: je n’ai pas de machine à demeure qui me permet d’effectuer certaines opérations de base notamment maintenir mon archive de logiciels...

J’ai bien des machines mais soit pas assez puissantes (LC, Classic, etc...) soit trop grosses (Powermac G3 beige, 7600, 4400, etc...), l’idéal pour moi c’est un portable, facile à ranger et se déplace à souhait. Peut importe pour la durée de vie de la batterie l’essentiel c’est l’aspect pratique.

C’est à ce moment que je tombe sur 1400CS/166 pas trop cher qui se révèle être une superbe affaire car comme neuf.

Cette machine est très interessante:
-bien qu’il est dur d’avoir des pièces, elle est robuste et devrait mieux tenir que les PowerBook G3 Lombard (excellentes machines mais qui ont du mal à résister au temps :’( )
-sa baie d’extension permet d’avoir lecteur CD ou lecteur de disquette 
-il a deux slots PCMCIA
-un écran de 800*600 pas trop petit ni trop grand permet de lancer un bon catalogue de logiciels.
-166MHz de puissance, pas beaucoup mais suffisant
-la vieille connectique: ADB, série, SCSI et infrarouge !
-j’ai un coup de cœur pour cette machine (panneau arrière de l’écran personnalisable!)
-supporte Mac OS 7.5 à 9.1
-ethernet via pcmcia ou carte d’extension interne (rare)

Avec mon Powerbook G4 en tandem pour assurer la partie connectivité moderne le duo est prometteur.

J’ai déjà de l’expérience et quelques accessoires: une barrette mémoire pour le 1400CS, un adaptateur SCSI male et un femelle. Il ne me manque qu’un module lecteur CD et le cd d’installation d’origine.

Donc petit résumé rapide:
- 2 portables facile à déplacer/ranger 
- entre les deux j’ai une bonne couverture en terme de connectique
- bonne couverture système de 7.5 à OS X

Reste à faire communiquer les deux machines entre elles. Pour cela je vais mettre en place un Raspberry Pi B+ avec un serveur AppleTalk et un pont AppleTalk/Ethernet Asanté (solution déjà utilisée par certains  ).

La suite dans le prochain pavé.


----------



## Anthony (8 Janvier 2020)

Big Ben a dit:


> Reste à faire communiquer les deux machines entre elles. Pour cela je vais mettre en place un Raspberry Pi B+ avec un serveur AppleTalk et un pont AppleTalk/Ethernet Asanté (solution déjà utilisée par certains  ).



Alors ça ça m'intéresse. C'est un truc qui ne pose aucun problème technique, mais j'ai toujours eu la flemme de suivre les tutos. Si tu as de bonnes ressources…


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Janvier 2020)

Bon, en ce qui me concerne, pour la communication "old world/new world", j'utilise deux lecteurs ZIP 100, un SCSI et un IDE avec un bridge IDE/USB. Pour la communication avec les autres ordinosaures de ma collec, j'utilise un kit LocalTalk, quand je n'en ai que deux à faire communiquer, et j'ai aussi du "Phonetalk" pour en mettre trois en réseau. Par contre, pour ton 1400, il faut que je regarde si j'ai toujours le CD d'origine du miens (il me semble que oui), je pourrais le dupliquer, et si je ne peux pas te proposer le module CD, je n'en ai qu'un seul pour mon 1400 (le mien n'est qu'un 117 Mhz), je peux par contre, te donner un boîtier SCSI externe qui recevait à l'origine un lecteur de CD, hélas H.S., cela dit, il ne te resterait plus qu'à trouver un lecteur de CD SCSI interne pour mettre dedans, or, de tels lecteurs équipaient nombre de Performa, donc ça doit pouvoir se récupérer dans une épave !

Sinon, le 1400 est assez facile à ouvrir, par exemple, sur le mien, j'ai remplacé le disque de 750 Mo par un de 20 Go, de mémoire, les fixations et l'épaisseur différentes n'ont pas posé de gros problèmes, un peu de mousse et de double face, et ça roule.


----------



## dandu (8 Janvier 2020)

Anthony a dit:


> Alors ça ça m'intéresse. C'est un truc qui ne pose aucun problème technique, mais j'ai toujours eu la flemme de suivre les tutos. Si tu as de bonnes ressources…



C'est extrêmement simple.

T'installe Raspbian et ensuite t'as quelques lignes pour A2server : http://ivanx.com/a2server/

Une fois que c'est fait, t'as accès en SMB/AFP d'un côté (sur un appareil récent) et un accès AppleTalk de l'autre pour les vieux Mac.


----------



## dandu (8 Janvier 2020)

Big Ben : pour le serveur AFP, d'ailleurs, pas besoin d'un couteux adaptateur LocalTalk Ethernet.

Dans la majorité des machines (et c'est le cas du 1400), une carte Ethernet est bien plus simple. Ca existe en interne (pas évident à trouver pour ce modèle) ou en PCMCIA (assez simple, les 3COM passent bien en général). Sur le 1400, tu peux même le faire en Wi-Fi, faut juste une vieille carte 11b.

Le bridge LocalTalk/Ethernet, c'est utile qu'avec les rares Mac qui ont pas d'Ethernet natif ou peuvent pas en recevoir. Mais en dehors des vieux PowerBook et de quelques tout en un, une carte Ethernet va être plus simple.

La seule vraie contrainte de l'AppleTalk over Ethernet, c'est que certains routeurs et switchs laissent pas passer. En Wi-Fi, chez moi, ça passe *que* sur les bornes Apple par exemple. Et j'ai un switch Ethernet récent (10 Gb/s) avec lequel ça marche pas, mais je crois que c'est parce qu'il supporte pas l'Ethernet 10 Mb/s.


----------



## Big Ben (8 Janvier 2020)

@Pascal77 merci! Je suis tout à fait preneur pour l’image cd (par contre je peux pas t’envoyer de mp pour ça mon compte est toujours bloqué à ce niveau). Pour le lecteur cd en externe je suis couvert j’en ai un stock.
Pour le disque dur je vais mettre une compactflash en interne.

@dandu j’ai déjà une passerelle que j’ai eu à un prix dérisoire. Pour l’ethernet sur le 1400 c’est prévu mais pas prioritaire. Le wifi b et le wep c’est banni chez moi donc exit ma carte sans-fil. J’ai de toutes façons besoin de accéder au réseau en 7.5 j’ai des applis qui ne passent pas au delà du système 7.x.
Normalement le 10Mbps est toujours supporté mais souvent c’est l’auto-négociation qui échoue et si le switch est administrable il est possible de forcer le port en 10Mbps half ou full duplex.


J’ai rapidement examiné la batterie hier, coup de chance la coque s’est ouverte très facilement, j’ai retrouvé la référence des accus, donc il y aura peut-être un post dédié à la récréation de batterie dans ce sujet!


----------



## gpbonneau (8 Janvier 2020)

Le 1400 c'est une machine que j'aime bien (le dos personnalisable c'est sympa).

L'écran CS est pas top, je préfère le C à matrice active ;-)

Les modules mémoire qui s'empile (x2) c'est parfois pas très fiable, j'en ai eu plusieurs qui marchaient seul mais pas ensemble.

Pour le HD, le plus simple c'est une CF, ça marche bien, ça coute pas cher, et c'est totalement silencieux (pas de ventilo sur le 1400).

Pour le réseau, la carte ethernet interne est impossible à trouver :-( mais une carte ethernet PCMCIA 3 Com Etherlink III ça marche aussi bien. C'est dans le Journal du Lapin que j'ai trouvé cette solution, merci Dandu ;-)

J'utilise aussi un Raspberry avec A2SERVER, c'est vraiment très pratique, ça permet de relier toutes mes machines (les plus récentes comme les plus vieilles), j'ai toutes mes archives pour mes vieux Mac dessus (OS, Drivers, Appli, Jeux, backup, etc..). Je récupére tout ce que j'ai besoin à partir de l'iMac et c'est accessible aussitôt sur les plus vieux 

J'ai le CD d'origine si tu veux une copie. Pour le lecteur CD interne, faut que je fouille, j'en ai peut-être un... ?

Pour la batterie, ça m'intéresse, j'ai pas encore essayé. J'en ai encore qui prennent un peu la charge.

Les miens.


----------



## Anthony (9 Janvier 2020)

gpbonneau a dit:


> J'utilise aussi un Raspberry avec A2SERVER, c'est vraiment très pratique, ça permet de relier toutes mes machines (les plus récentes comme les plus vieilles), j'ai toutes mes archives pour mes vieux Mac dessus (OS, Drivers, Appli, Jeux, backup, etc..). Je récupére tout ce que j'ai besoin à partir de l'iMac et c'est accessible aussitôt sur les plus vieux



Bon, bon, d'accord 

(Pour les batteries, l'un de mes modèles possède une « recréation » à base d'accus tous bêtes, avec une résistance ajoutée il me semble. La machine est au stockage, mais j'essaierai d'aller vérifier ça quand j'aurais deux secondes.)


----------



## woz86 (22 Novembre 2022)

gpbonneau a dit:


> J'ai le CD d'origine si tu veux une copie.


Je remonte ce post, car une copie du CD d'origine m'intéresse, je voudrais faire une clean Install sur l'un des miens et je n'ai pas le CD d'origine.


----------



## gpbonneau (22 Novembre 2022)

woz86 a dit:


> Je remonte ce post, car une copie du CD d'origine m'intéresse, je voudrais faire une clean Install sur l'un des miens et je n'ai pas le CD d'origine.



La dotation d'origine du 1400, c'est un CD d'installation du Système 7.6.1 et une disquette DiskTool au cas où...






Je peux te faire une image disque du CD, mais ça serait plus intéressant d'utiliser un CD du Système 8.1 ou 8.6 générique, bien mieux pour le PowerBook 1400...








						Mac OS 8.0, 8.1, 8.5, 8.6 (FR) - Macintosh Repository
					

French Mac OS 8.0 to 8.6  - Install 8.0  - Update 8.1  - Install 8.5  - Update 8.6




					www.macintoshrepository.org


----------



## woz86 (22 Novembre 2022)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Je peux te faire une image disque du CD, mais ça serait plus intéressant d'utiliser un CD du Système 8.1 ou 8.6 générique, bien mieux pour le PowerBook 1400...


C'est bon, j'ai graver un CD de Mac OS 8.6 Universal, démarré dessus, formater le disque dur et j'ai fais une nouvelle installation.

Merci quand même ;-)


----------

